# Stompin' Tom Connors



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Stompinâ€™ Tom Connors dies at 77 - The Globe and Mail

He left a message for his fans that Canada kept him “inspired with it’s beauty, character, and spirit, driving me to keep marching on and devoted to sing about its people and places that make Canada the greatest country in the world."

I bet the boys are gettin' stinko.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I was just trying to post this same thing...A sad day for Canada, but he left his mark and generations will get to hear The Good Ole' Hockey Game!

His site is obviously slow right now, but this is the news release that is on the his website:

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:*
*STOMPIN' TOM CONNORS DIES AT THE AGE OF 77:*
*Peterborough, ON (March 6, 2013) Today Canada lost one of its' true musical icons with the passing of Stompin’ Tom Connors O.C.,LL.D.,Litt.D. Connors died of natural causes at his home in Ontario. He was 77 years of age.*
*Stompin’ Tom literally put Canada on the map with such songs as “The Hockey Song”, “Sudbury Saturday Night”, “Bud The Spud”, “Tillsonburg”, "Big Joe Mufferaw" and countless others.*
*Born Thomas Charles Connors in Saint John New Brunswick on February 9th 1936, he was separated from his mother at a young age and raised by foster parents in Skinners Pond, P.E.I. until he was 13 years old. His life of poverty, orphanages, hitchhiking and playing bars would eventually turn into a life of hit songs, national concert tours and fame in spite of a constant uphill battle to be recognized by the music industry in Canada. In 1979 in a fit of frustration and disappointment he returned all 6 of his Juno awards as a statement of personal protest against the Americanization of the Canadian Music Industry, a sentiment he continued to express to this day. In 1989 Tom signed with EMI Music Canada, teamed up with talent promoter Brian Edwards and returned to the stage where fans young and old embraced his music once again as he quickly became one of the biggest concert draws and sought after performers in the country.*
*Due to the unwavering love for promoting his home country, some of the many accolades he has received include becoming an Officer of the Order of Canada, his own Canadian postage stamp, he was invited by the Right Honourable Adrienne Clarkson to receive the Governor Generals Performing Arts Award, he was the recipient of both the Queens Gold and Diamond Jubilee Medals and he earned 3 honorary doctorate degrees (Saint Thomas University in Saint John New Brunswick; "Laws", University of Toronto; "Laws", and the University of P.E.I.; "Letters").*
*He now has an astounding 61 recorded albums, 10 of which have yet to be released to the public. His songs will continue to be made available worldwide and remain a legacy to his career, his life and his beloved country.*
*Tom is survived by his wife Lena, 2 sons, 2 daughters and several grandchildren.*
*The Celebration of Tom's life is being planned for Wednesday, March 13th in Peterborough, ON at 7pm at the Peterborough Memorial Centre and per his request, will be open to the public.*
*In lieu of flowers, the Connors family has asked that donations be made to your local food bank or homeless shelters, in memory of Stompin' Tom.*
*-0-*
*For further information, contact Brian Edwards, Rocklands Entertainment 705-743-7354.*
*PHOTOS: http://www.rocklandsentertainment.com/media.html*


~Andrew


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

JHarasym said:


> I bet the boys are gettin' stinko.


"...at the good ol' hockey game". A Canadian icon. We were lucky to have him as long as we did. Love ya Tom. RIP.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Having taught at St. Thomas, I will note that it is in Fredericton, not Saint John.

But thats a small thing Losing Tom is a big thing. Helluva Canadian. RIP


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

So much sad news this week.

And now the loss of a Canadian music icon.

RIP Stompin' Tom


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow. I feel really weird. He's the type of guy you always thought would be around.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Ah shit.... :^(


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

stood firm in his beliefs, an inspiration for all Canadians.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I, like most of us here, loved Stompin Tom.

One of my fondest childhood memories is having seen him open up for Wrestling in Chatham, N.B. sometime around 1969~73.

He was sort of mermerizing.

I'm sad about this.

Another Dang Twang


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

What a loss. RIP


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I had to make a list of Canadian musical icons--he'd be on it.

You have to respect his career.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

RIP Tom...thanks for the music and the laughs


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*"The Celebration of Tom's life is being planned for Wednesday, March 13th in Peterborough, ON at 7pm at the Peterborough Memorial Centre and per his request, will be open to the public.
In lieu of flowers, the Connors family has asked that donations be made to your local food bank or homeless shelters, in memory of Stompin' Tom."

*A man of the people, to be sure. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sad day for all. He walked the walk and talked the talk !!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I first saw Stompin Tom play when I was 17. When my friends and I walked in, he warned the audience that "here come the Hippies!" Then said, "it's okay boys but no smokin the mary-gee-wanna" in here. Everybody laughed and we all had a great time. He was a true entertainer. The next time I saw him was over 4 decades later in a concert at the Empire Theatre in 2011. He put on another memorable show. My Wife bought me a Stompin Tom T shirt and his autographed songbook. He shall be truly missed as a Canadian Icon.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Guys like him are like a part of your environment that much of the time you enjoy without noticing and you feel on some level that they'll always be there. Once they're gone it leaves a big hole. He was one of a kind!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it just me or did Stompin Tom look like Hugh Hefner...if Hefner had been a _real_ man.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the letter he sent out a few days before his passing. Class to the end.

_"Hello friends,

I want all my fans, past, present, or future, to know that without you, there would have not been any Stompin' Tom.
It was a long hard bumpy road, but this great country kept me inspired with its beauty, character, and spirit, driving me to keep marching on and devoted to sing about its people and places that make Canada the greatest country in the world.
__I must now pass the torch, to all of you, to help keep the Maple Leaf flying high, and be the Patriot Canada needs now and in the future.__
__I humbly thank you all, one last time, for allowing me in your homes, I hope I continue to bring a little bit of cheer into your lives from the work I have done.__
__Sincerely,__
__Your Friend always,__
__Stompin' Tom Connors"_


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I never did see him perform but when I worked at Canadian Tire in Georgetown ON as a kid I served him at the Sporting Goods counter once.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Never seen him play (live that is), only tv clips and such. 
Did say hi to him once. As *Sneaky* alludes to, he lived in
Halton Hills. I was jamming with a couple of guys through
a mutual friend. At a break, we were outside having some 
smoke and beers. Buddy's neighbour happened to be outside
doing some gardening. The guys invited him over to jam 
with us. Said he was too busy and also had to go into
town later. That neighbour was Stompin' Tom. Won't say 
where this is. Don't think the family would want his place 
turned into a shrine of any sorts.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Always seemed to be down to earth, there's something to be said when a celebrity makes it to the age of 77 and they're remembered because of their contributions and not their exploits in the tabloids.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

RIP, Stompin' Tom. We'll miss you.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's been a tough week but this is the worst news. RIP Stompin' Tom, thanks for all the music and the memories.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

What an icon. I'm thinking of taking the trip out to Peterborough for the memorial next week. Should be a fine farewell to a real legend of a man.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Saw Tom Connors at the U.A.W. Hall in St. Catharines, Ontario in the 70's.
Great entertainer. The boys in the band kind of reminded me of the Hanson brothers. 
No drummer back then; although the clips on You Tube from this century feature a drummer because I guess ol Tom's leg took a beatin over the years on the Beaver Lumber plywood as he liked to mention during his shows.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

He will definitely be missed. I can still remember when I first heard any of his music other than the hockey song. When I was about 12 or 13 (I'm 30 now) my guitar teachers band was his band at the time. Always thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Very nice obit in the NY Times.http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/a...anadian-singer-dies-at-77.html?ref=obituaries


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

At about 4 pm I drove by the Peterborough Memorial Centre....the folks were line up for blocks. Looks like a big deal.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

If you look up "Canadian" in the dictionary, there's a picture of Tom. 

Thanks for making our country even greater RIP.


----------

